# one strange oil leak need help 1.4 engine



## buster502 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have oil getting on my oil filter housing zero sign of filter leaking straight below where the line comes in I can wipe it off and about 100 miles later there is oil on it again like the housing has a hair line crack strange leak


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take the oil filter cap off and make sure there is only one o-ring and that it's seated correctly.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

buster502 said:


> I have oil getting on my oil filter housing zero sign of filter leaking straight below where the line comes in I can wipe it off and about 100 miles later there is oil on it again like the housing has a hair line crack strange leak


Would you be able to post pictures of the area then maybe a close up?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

What obermd said. Check to make sure there is an o-ring there, and only one o-ring.


----------



## buster502 (Jun 14, 2014)

ok I think I found it,its the oil line that runs from the oil filter housing (to I think the turbo) would this fall under my 5 year 100,000 warranty I have 85,000 on it,its a 2012 thanks


----------



## buster502 (Jun 14, 2014)

the line is on the front of the oil filter housing where does it run to (looks like 2 the turbo ???


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are you talking about this line?


----------

